# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  FUE into scar

## JustShaveIt

I had a scar from ear to ear from 4 x HT's in my mid 20s. I'm in my late 30's and like some men the HT didn't work out as I wanted it. Last year I had a trichophytic procedure done to decrease the size of the scar. Unfortunately no previous photos of the scar prior or post trichophytic. Last month out of curiosity I shaved my head to see it would look like shaved and I was fairly happy with how little the scar was in comparison to its original size. After I shaved my head I thought... now what? FUE into the scar?

Today Jan 9 2017 I just had my FUE into the scar. Approx 544 grafts into the scar. With a total cost of $4200. I was given 44 grafts free of charge for some reason.  :Confused:  ...and $14 for all day parking. The procedure was a total of 5 hours.

I will be updating the post op recovery every few days with photos. I've been told that the transplanted hair will fall out and start regrowing after 2-4 weeks and approx 4 to 5 months from now will have hull hair recovery. I will continue to grow my hair till June where I will then shave my head again to see the completed out come.

----------


## JustShaveIt

Shaved down to 0 clip in Jan 2017






Clip 4

----------


## JustShaveIt

Day of post op FUE. .9 mm 544 grafts. 5hrs $4200

----------


## Rizaan

Great.
I have a question: why do you say the HT didn't work for you?
i'm almost 21 and am considering getting a hair transplant done. I've read a lot that you should only do a HT after 30 as you will keep losing hair. But I can't wait till then living like this. I'm thinking, I'll get my temples covered as well as make my frontal area more dense (it's a bit thin there now).
I'm a NW2 with a bit thin hair. If I do get a HT done next year, and it'll take a couple of months to see the result, how long do you think I will last with a good amount of hair until I need to get another HT done?

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Great.
> I have a question: why do you say the HT didn't work for you?
> i'm almost 21 and am considering getting a hair transplant done. I've read a lot that you should only do a HT after 30 as you will keep losing hair. But I can't wait till then living like this. I'm thinking, I'll get my temples covered as well as make my frontal area more dense (it's a bit thin there now).
> I'm a NW2 with a bit thin hair. If I do get a HT done next year, and it'll take a couple of months to see the result, how long do you think I will last with a good amount of hair until I need to get another HT done?


 This is why FUT IS NOT the gold standard.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Great.
> I have a question: why do you say the HT didn't work for you?
> i'm almost 21 and am considering getting a hair transplant done. I've read a lot that you should only do a HT after 30 as you will keep losing hair. But I can't wait till then living like this. I'm thinking, I'll get my temples covered as well as make my frontal area more dense (it's a bit thin there now).
> I'm a NW2 with a bit thin hair. If I do get a HT done next year, and it'll take a couple of months to see the result, how long do you think I will last with a good amount of hair until I need to get another HT done?


 You're NW2 now but who knows what will happen in 15 years from now. I started losing my hair around 21 or 22 and it was noticeable at 24 as my hair line had drastically decreased. The turning point for me was when I was moving back home after I broke up with my GF. I was removing the bed and noticed how much hair I shed in such a short period of time living there. It looked like a dog was living in the room! My self confidence and self worth was practically falling apart and shattered. By hair loss was eating at me and I had to do something about it. Funny, I started shaving my head at the age of 14 and for no other reason simply because I didn't know how to style my hair when I was younger. - (No one ****ed with me in school because at the time shaving your head was not a fad and only skinheads did it.)- But there I was in my mid 20's all of a sudden wanting to have long hair.. WTF? I was much better off shaving my head however I was in complete denial, depressed and desperate so I did my first HT at 25 or 26.  At that time I was NW4 which was same as my dad, however years later now show that I was always a 5a in the works. I believe I had 3 more HT's in following years which gave me temporary confidence back till I i turned roughly 33 when reality hit me.. it hit me ****ing hard. See after the initial HT I stopped using propecia within the first 4 months of using it due to side affects and my hair continued falling out. 


I spent a thousands of hard earned dollars getting the HT's and now I'm spending thousands more trying to at least decrease the scar and either shave it with no clip or maybe clip 1 or 2 depending on the FUE results. It's just a matter of time to see the final results. Approx. June of this year will be the determining factor for my next steps.

I can not tell you what to do or what not to do. I can only share my story and people can make their own decisions based on what they've learned. Just remember this, there are just as many individuals with great successful HT stories as there are that weren't so successful. 

Photo of me at 33

----------


## DAVE52

> If I do get a HT done next year, *and it'll take a couple of months to see the result*, how long do you think I will last with a good amount of hair until I need to get another HT done?


 It will take about a yr to see the full result 
But if,  or when you keep losing more hair , you have to decide if you want to keep going back for more HT's or live with it. That's when people relaize a HT can never give you the density you had as a teenager

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Thanks for sharing, JustShaveIt.  It is a very personal decision when considering cosmetic surgery.

----------


## JustShaveIt

1 week post op.

----------


## Rizaan

> You're NW2 now but who knows what will happen in 15 years from now. I started losing my hair around 21 or 22 and it was noticeable at 24 as my hair line had drastically decreased. The turning point for me was when I was moving back home after I broke up with my GF. I was removing the bed and noticed how much hair I shed in such a short period of time living there. It looked like a dog was living in the room! My self confidence and self worth was practically falling apart and shattered. By hair loss was eating at me and I had to do something about it. Funny, I started shaving my head at the age of 14 and for no other reason simply because I didn't know how to style my hair when I was younger. - (No one ****ed with me in school because at the time shaving your head was not a fad and only skinheads did it.)- But there I was in my mid 20's all of a sudden wanting to have long hair.. WTF? I was much better off shaving my head however I was in complete denial, depressed and desperate so I did my first HT at 25 or 26.  At that time I was NW4 which was same as my dad, however years later now show that I was always a 5a in the works. I believe I had 3 more HT's in following years which gave me temporary confidence back till I i turned roughly 33 when reality hit me.. it hit me ****ing hard. See after the initial HT I stopped using propecia within the first 4 months of using it due to side affects and my hair continued falling out. 
> 
> 
> I spent a thousands of hard earned dollars getting the HT's and now I'm spending thousands more trying to at least decrease the scar and either shave it with no clip or maybe clip 1 or 2 depending on the FUE results. It's just a matter of time to see the final results. Approx. June of this year will be the determining factor for my next steps.
> 
> I can not tell you what to do or what not to do. I can only share my story and people can make their own decisions based on what they've learned. Just remember this, there are just as many individuals with great successful HT stories as there are that weren't so successful. 
> 
> Photo of me at 33


 Normally, the hair at the back of your head is DHT resistant. So how exactly did you continue losing your transplanted hair on the top of your scalp?
What do you think about PRP? Have you considered Scalp Micropigmentation (SMP)?

----------


## DAVE52

> Normally, the hair at the back of your head is DHT resistant. So how exactly did you continue losing your transplanted hair on the top of your scalp?
> What do you think about PRP? Have you considered Scalp Micropigmentation (SMP)?


 It's not the transplanted hair on the top that you lose , it's the hair on the top that wasn't transplanted , Unless you take propecia to maintain the existing hair , there is a very strong possibility the remaining hair will fall out . Hence the decision  needs to be made to go back and get another HT , to fill in what you lost , or live with it . That's when we realize its a never ending cycle of chasing your hair loss until you have no further donor hair ,

----------


## JustShaveIt

Week 2 post op

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Normally, the hair at the back of your head is DHT resistant. So how exactly did you continue losing your transplanted hair on the top of your scalp?
> What do you think about PRP? Have you considered Scalp Micropigmentation (SMP)?


 I stopped using propecia because of the side affects I was experiencing. This caused whatever hair that was going to fall out to continue to fall out. 

I've done a bit of prp research however I never found anything convincing enough to keep me up all night all giddy. Most of the photos I saw as "evidence" was of short hair (before) then a photo that appeared to be at least 3 - 4 weeks later (after).

I have looked into smp and it is something that I _may_ venture into in the future although the results worry me. It is most likely that I would do another fue into the scar before venturing into smp.

At this point it is too far ahead as right now I am just focusing on how the fue into the scar will turn out and I'll make my decision in due time.

----------


## Rizaan

> It's not the transplanted hair on the top that you lose , it's the hair on the top that wasn't transplanted , Unless you take propecia to maintain the existing hair , there is a very strong possibility the remaining hair will fall out . Hence the decision  needs to be made to go back and get another HT , to fill in what you lost , or live with it . That's when we realize its a never ending cycle of chasing your hair loss until you have no further donor hair ,


 You're not telling me those few hairs he had on the top of his head at 33 in that photo are the only hairs he got after 3 transplants...!
He said he was one of those few guys for whom the HTs didn't work, which means he must have lost the transplanted hairs too in addition to the DHT-prone hairs. I was wondering how the HTs failed

----------


## Rizaan

> I stopped using propecia because of the side affects I was experiencing. This caused whatever hair that was going to fall out to continue to fall out. 
> 
> I've done a bit of prp research however I never found anything convincing enough to keep me up all night all giddy. Most of the photos I saw as "evidence" was of short hair (before) then a photo that appeared to be at least 3 - 4 weeks later (after).
> 
> I have looked into smp and it is something that I _may_ venture into in the future although the results worry me. It is most likely that I would do another fue into the scar before venturing into smp.
> 
> At this point it is too far ahead as right now I am just focusing on how the fue into the scar will turn out and I'll make my decision in due time.


 What about Derma rolling? Did you try that with Rogaine? Have you tried any natural remedies?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> You're not telling me those few hairs he had on the top of his head at 33 in that photo are the only hairs he got after 3 transplants...!
> He said he was one of those few guys for whom the HTs didn't work, which means he must have lost the transplanted hairs too in addition to the DHT-prone hairs. I was wondering how the HTs failed


 The hairs on the top of my head are most likely the hairs that are left from the HT. Most if not all of my natural hair that was in that area had fallen out over time because I stopped using propecia. I want to clarify something. When I mean it didn't work I wasn't saying that the transplant of hair was a failure. Because the transplanting the hair from donor to recipient was successful. What I mean by didn't work, is 10 years later I am in a far worse situation than I was prior to the HT. Currently I can't shave my head or cut it down with clip 3 or 4 where as before I could have just shaved it. I don't have that option anymore and it's something that I will have to live with the rest of my life. This is why I recently did the fue into the scar, so I can cut my hair shorter so the balding area on top doesn't look as bad as if the hair was longer.





> What about Derma rolling? Did you try that with Rogaine? Have you tried any natural remedies?


 I think derma rolling is the same as laser therapy.. utter bullshit. I have not tried rogaine because I do not like the side effects it may cause. I have not tried any specific "natural" remedies because I believe that hormones with taking a pill or drinking something. You look at all the supplements that are suppose to "increase" testosterone. The only thing that increases testosterone is testosterone. 

This post isn't about whether the ht was successful or not because at the end of the day I am not happy with the appearance and that is all that matters. I can try to correct the way it looks however I have to be very strategic while doing it. I was uninformed and uneducated about HT in my mid 20s. Throw in depression, desperation and a bit of savings some will do most anything when in complete denial. I was one of those people and this post may change someones view if they're at the same stage I was. 

Although the purpose of this post is really to connect with those individuals who may also be in a similar situation as I am and are contemplating their next of "what now?". This is why I wanted to document the process of fue into the scar, how the scar will look like with almost shaved head and shorter hair. When you look online for photos of fue into scar with shaved head, there are no photos. It's always photos with hair grown out for 5 or 6 months which does not provide anything.

----------


## Rizaan

The transplanted hairs in that photo look very thin. So are those all the hairs you got transplanted (3 times)? That's shocking. Were you a diffuse thinner?
I presume you're in a worse situation now because you were destined to be a NW 6/7 and hence lost all the DHT-prone hairs (correct me if I am wrong).

I am almost 21 and balding. I'm a NW2 with low hair density on the front and top of my head. Is there any suggestion you could give me? (shaving is not an option for me). I use rogaine and will start derma rolling soon (I've seen results and they're positive). I also use Ketoconazole shampoo and that's slowed down my Hair loss. I am considering a Hair Transplant in about a year. Is there any suggestions you could give me?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> shaving is not an option for me.


 Why is shaving not an option for you? I would only advocate shaving the head if someone is norwood 3 through 7. There are people that will say that you can make a good frontal hair line with HT if you have NW3, but HT results and one's baldness are relative. What I mean by relative is I've seen many photos on this website and others of individuals freaking out about their hair and when I look at their photos I wish that I could be in their shoes with what _they_ have.




> will start derma rolling soon (I've seen results and they're positive).


 Don't fall for bs like derma rolling. I remember growing up my dad would go to "hair clinics" to have laser therapy and other shit done to his head. He wasted his time and always got his money back. It's about hormones and nothing more. 




> I am considering a Hair Transplant in about a year. Is there any suggestions you could give me?


 I'd suggest waiting a few more years till you're at least 25. It is hard to anticipate how much hair loss you may have throughout your 20's. However if you're hell bent on getting a HT, get fue and spend a few extra bucks so you don't have a scar from ear to ear like myself. 

Remember hair doctors will never refuse payment for HT. 

Its tough losing your hair at that age and it was the same age I started noticing myself. However I wasn't proactive and finding out more information about HT the pros and cons. in roughly 2003-2005 FUE was either unheard of of very new at least to me.

----------


## DAVE52

> I am almost 21 and balding. I'm a NW2 with low hair density on the front and top of my head. Is there any suggestion you could give me? (shaving is not an option for me).


 Pics ?

Buzz cut ?

Shaving is always an option , we don't know it until we do it

----------


## Rizaan

I think Derma rolling works, at least for someone my age. I've seen people post positive results. I'll give it a try since i'm desperate.

I'm a NW2 with low hair density. IF I get a HT, I fear i will lose my existing hairs from shockloss especially because I don't take propecia. Is that what happened to you? I've also read somewhere that guys with a "V" hairline have a much higher chance of going NW6/7, and I don't think mine is a V, it's more like a U, but it could turn into a V, idk. My father, 59, is a NW 2.5, so I don't know why the actual f*ck I started balding and that too this early. Even on my mother's side, her brother (55) is a NW 4 or something. Are these any indications of how much hair I will lose in the future? I know guys in their 20s are not recommended to get HTs, but spending one's youth like this is Hell.

Also, why shouldn't I get an FUT? I've heard it's better (as long as the scar is minimal) and that I can get FUE done much later when I'm older. (please answer all questions)

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Shaving is always an option , we don't know it until we do it


 ^^^ Words of wisdom




> I think Derma rolling works, at least for someone my age. I've seen people post positive results. I'll give it a try since i'm desperate.


 I'm very skeptical when it comes to "gadgets" that "promote" hair "growth". You think derma rolling works because you _want it_ to work for you. I think about it this way. How does poking tiny holes into you head cause hairs to grow? 




> I think Derma rolling works, at least for someone my age. I've seen people post positive results. I'll give it a try since i'm desperate.
> 
> I'm a NW2 with low hair density. IF I get a HT, I fear i will lose my existing hairs from shockloss especially because I don't take propecia. Is that what happened to you? I've also read somewhere that guys with a "V" hairline have a much higher chance of going NW6/7, and I don't think mine is a V, it's more like a U, but it could turn into a V, idk. My father, 59, is a NW 2.5, so I don't know why the actual f*ck I started balding and that too this early. Even on my mother's side, her brother (55) is a NW 4 or something. Are these any indications of how much hair I will lose in the future? I know guys in their 20s are not recommended to get HTs, but spending one's youth like this is Hell.
> 
> Also, why shouldn't I get an FUT? I've heard it's better (as long as the scar is minimal) and that I can get FUE done much later when I'm older. (please answer all questions)


 I stopped talking propecia because of the side affects. So my hair continued to fall out through the rest of my 20's and into my early 30's. 





> My father, 59, is a NW 2.5, so I don't know why the actual f*ck I started balding and that too this early. Even on my mother's side, her brother (55) is a NW 4 or something. Are these any indications of how much hair I will lose in the future?


 There are no real indications. I do know that would have been much balder than my dad with close to 100% of the hair on the top and crown gone by now. I remember seeing photos of my grand dads on both sides and from what vaguely remember they were not balding... thinning maybe but I believe that was because they were already in their 60s.




> I know guys in their 20s are not recommended to get HTs, but spending one's youth like this is Hell.


 Hell is relevant to individuals. I would much rather be going through your "hell" than my "hell". You can shave it and carry or stress out about something that is a natural process of life. I know it's a hard thing to go through at that age. Most of you friends probably still have full heads of hair and here's you starting to lose a little of it. Shave your head, go to the gym and get some muscle, get a few tattoos and you'll be getting mad pus sy throughout your 20's. 




> Also, why shouldn't I get an FUT? I've heard it's better (as long as the scar is minimal) and that I can get FUE done much later when I'm older. (please answer all questions)


 The thing about "minimal scarring" from fut is that the scarring is very unpredictable. Some doctors will recommend doing scalp stretching to create elasticity. This may work for some but not for others. However when you get into your 30's you may end up in a similar situation as myself who is now trying to improve the look of my hair and scar. 

I'm not telling you what to do because ultimately it is your decision. I only created this post to show others how fue into a scar will look like when they keep their hair short (clip 2 or 3). Most people keep their hair long after they've had HT's. If my post discourages individuals from going under their knife with may prevent a similar situation that I am in now, great. However I'm not telling anyone what to do or what not to do. 

The irony to all of my current situation which I believe I wrote in my initial post was that throughout my teens and into my early 20s I shaved my head. 



Both the following photos were when I was roughly 26-28 years old I believe I had done all my 4 HT. The ages are not exact because this is almost 13 years ago. It's very possible that i had my first HT at the age of 24 or 25 but I do not really remember. 

26


28

----------


## Rizaan

That is after 4 HTs? Doesn't look much tbh, how many follicles did you get transplanted?
Do you think you still have enough density on the back of your head for another FUE?

----------


## DAVE52

> That is after 4 HTs? Doesn't look much tbh, how many follicles did you get transplanted?
> Do you think you still have enough density on the back of your head for another FUE?


 Im getting the impression you think getting a  HT will bring your hair back to the density it was  when you were a teenager and then all your issues will be resolved

----------


## Rizaan

> Im getting the impression you think getting a  HT will bring your hair back to the density it was  when you were a teenager and then all your issues will be resolved


 No, that is not what I think. I've seen many before/after HT photos but the result he posted after 4 HT's looks like what I'd expect after like 1.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> That is after 4 HTs? Doesn't look much tbh, how many follicles did you get transplanted?
> Do you think you still have enough density on the back of your head for another FUE?


 I do not remember the exact number however I had several HTs because I did smaller sessions due to the cost. 1 graft is roughly $8 which means 500 would cost around 4k. I never had any "mega sessions because I could not afford them. Most of my session were smaller sessions. If I had to take a guess I would say approx. 1k to 1.5k grafts on the top and crown. What is left on the top and crown ARE the hairs from the HTs. It make not look like "much" but you're not taking into consideration that someone who gets 500 grafts and is a nw3 or nw4 will have a "thicker" or more "dense" result than someone who gets 500 graft and is a nw5, 6 or 7. 




> No, that is not what I think. I've seen many before/after HT photos but the result he posted after 4 HT's looks like what I'd expect after like 1.


 The before and after photos you're looking at are most likely individuals who are more along the norwood scale you are. If you take a look at the before and after photos of norwood 5, 6 or 7 you'll notice that most of the photos the hair is longer and is comb over. My hair has always been shorter after the HT which is why it may not look "thick". I could grow my hair out longer and style it in a way that gives the _appearance_  of "density" however that's not the look I'm going for now.

----------


## Rizaan

But what about all those actors and footballers like Wayne Rooney who get Hair Transplants? Their results look really good. I know this sounds Naive.
Is it that they take propecia as well? Or did they pay a lot to get really good HTs that we can't afford?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> But what about all those actors and footballers like Wayne Rooney who get Hair Transplants? Their results look really good


 But what about all those people who get HTs and the results don't look really good? Point being is that you're looking for reasons to get it and dismissing the reasons not to.




> Is it that they take propecia as well? Or did they pay a lot to get really good HTs that we can't afford?


 Rooney and he was not a nw 5, 6 or 7. I can only compare myself to individuals who are the same nw as me.  I do not know what type of medications they take or how much money they spend on their HTs.

----------


## Rizaan

Someone is most likely to get a bad hairtransplant if they go to a cr*p surgeon, don't do enough research or don't take into account the future hairloss or all the above.

This guy had a HT done:https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...th-Dr-Feriduni
I think he said in one of his posts he was a NW5/6 or something and his post-HT transformation looks pretty good, not to mention he said he had really good donor density for a future HT.

----------


## JustShaveIt

Week 3 post op

----------


## JustShaveIt

3 week post op continued

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Someone is most likely to get a bad hairtransplant if they go to a cr*p surgeon, don't do enough research or don't take into account the future hairloss or all the above.
> 
> This guy had a HT done:https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...th-Dr-Feriduni
> I think he said in one of his posts he was a NW5/6 or something and his post-HT transformation looks pretty good, not to mention he said he had really good donor density for a future HT.


 Here is a good article to read. 

https://www.bernsteinmedical.com/res...ir-transplant/

----------


## Rizaan

So basically, if you start balding early in life you're screwed as you'll most likely end up as a NW6/7. Are the donor hairs miniaturized only in people with DUPA?
My own hairline has receded to that of an adult and I think it will recede even more but I'd want an adult hairline (as the article said: 1.5 cm above the uppermost horizontal brow) if I were to have a HT now.
My hairloss wouldn't be that apparent if i hadn't lost a good amount of my f*cking density when I first started balding. It sucks so much, i probably spend hours everyday thinking about this shit and how lucky guys are who have no hairloss. I had a rough childhood but this is the worst f*cking thing that has probably ever happened to me  :Frown:

----------


## HTsoon

> So basically, if you start balding early in life you're screwed as you'll most likely end up as a NW6/7. Are the donor hairs miniaturized only in people with DUPA?
> My own hairline has receded to that of an adult and I think it will recede even more but I'd want an adult hairline (as the article said: 1.5 cm above the uppermost horizontal brow) if I were to have a HT now.
> My hairloss wouldn't be that apparent if i hadn't lost a good amount of my f*cking density when I first started balding. It sucks so much, i probably spend hours everyday thinking about this shit and how lucky guys are who have no hairloss. I had a rough childhood but this is the worst f*cking thing that has probably ever happened to me


 
If you start balding early then yes, I would say the chances of you being NW6/7 are VERY high, I started balding probably in my late teens but I didnt notice it until I was 21, by the time I was 29, which is the top photo in my avatar I was basically almost full blown NW6, hairlines are the most important thing to a young man, so its understandable you feel the way you do, but believe me when you start to lose everything else, you will look back on the hair you have now and WISH you could have that hair back again receded hairline and all, sometimes HT's are not the answer, this is coming from a guy who had 3 already, there are limitations to surgery, not every body will achieve the same result or has the donor capacity to support so many surgeries, not to mention NO SURGERY is guaranteed regardless of the doctor. There are many things to consider, hair caliber, head shape and size, skin color and hair color contrast, all of these things make a difference in the final outcome. Another reason why it's not safe to restore someone who is under 25 is because the safe donor area is not really known, in some cases a patient may have DUPA without it being noticeable early on, and to answer your question yes only those with DUPA have miniaturization in the donor area and are therefore not candidates for transplantation.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> So basically, if you start balding early in life you're screwed as you'll most likely end up as a NW6/7. Are the donor hairs miniaturized only in people with DUPA?
> My own hairline has receded to that of an adult and I think it will recede even more but I'd want an adult hairline (as the article said: 1.5 cm above the uppermost horizontal brow) if I were to have a HT now.
> My hairloss wouldn't be that apparent if i hadn't lost a good amount of my f*cking density when I first started balding. It sucks so much, i probably spend hours everyday thinking about this shit and how lucky guys are who have no hairloss. I had a rough childhood but this is the worst f*cking thing that has probably ever happened to me


 Being angry is a stage that you're currently at is understandable and a very reasonable emotional response. However it's these moments in life where people make poor decisions because they're nothing critically thinking through the situation. Everyone has a history however there are much worse things that could happen to you. Going bald is a tough pill to swallow when you're in your early 20's and it's a tough pill to swallow no matter what age you are really. Even though I would have the classic horseshoe hair in my early to mid 30's , there are days that I think about how awesome it would to not have had my HT's and to shave it all. The grass is not always greener on the other side and if you think that your hair defines you as a person, you need to reevaluate who you are and what makes you you. Because hair doesn't define a man, his actions do. 




> If you start balding early then yes, I would say the chances of you being NW6/7 are VERY high, I started balding probably in my late teens but I didnt notice it until I was 21, by the time I was 29, which is the top photo in my avatar I was basically almost full blown NW6, hairlines are the most important thing to a young man, so its understandable you feel the way you do, but believe me when you start to lose everything else, you will look back on the hair you have now and WISH you could have that hair back again receded hairline and all, sometimes HT's are not the answer, this is coming from a guy who had 3 already, there are limitations to surgery, not every body will achieve the same result or has the donor capacity to support so many surgeries, not to mention NO SURGERY is guaranteed regardless of the doctor. There are many things to consider, hair caliber, head shape and size, skin color and hair color contrast, all of these things make a difference in the final outcome. Another reason why it's not safe to restore someone who is under 25 is because the safe donor area is not really known, in some cases a patient may have DUPA without it being noticeable early on, and to answer your question yes only those with DUPA have miniaturization in the donor area and are therefore not candidates for transplantation.


 ^ Words of wisdom. 

If only I had the knowledge I have now. If only there _were_ or _were more_ forums such as this one when I was in my early 20's. If only I did more research and talked to more people online. If only...

----------


## Rizaan

> If you start balding early then yes, I would say the chances of you being NW6/7 are VERY high, I started balding probably in my late teens but I didnt notice it until I was 21, by the time I was 29, which is the top photo in my avatar I was basically almost full blown NW6, hairlines are the most important thing to a young man, so its understandable you feel the way you do, but believe me when you start to lose everything else, you will look back on the hair you have now and WISH you could have that hair back again receded hairline and all, sometimes HT's are not the answer, this is coming from a guy who had 3 already, there are limitations to surgery, not every body will achieve the same result or has the donor capacity to support so many surgeries, not to mention NO SURGERY is guaranteed regardless of the doctor. There are many things to consider, hair caliber, head shape and size, skin color and hair color contrast, all of these things make a difference in the final outcome. Another reason why it's not safe to restore someone who is under 25 is because the safe donor area is not really known, in some cases a patient may have DUPA without it being noticeable early on, and to answer your question yes only those with DUPA have miniaturization in the donor area and are therefore not candidates for transplantation.


 I feel even more depressed after reading that. If that bottom photo in your avatar is your current hair then it looks really great. When did you get your HTs done? What regrets do you have and are you satisfied?
It is so tough living like this when i'm just 20. I got my hair cut short a few days ago and had been wearing a woolen hat since; i stopped that now and noticed some of my friends staring at my low-density hair from time to time. It hurts so much, I feel like weeping everyday because of what i have to go through.

 A major point in warning young guys about HTs is that they're reluctant to not get an adolescent hairline. Well I'm not. i have an adult hairline right now, and I'll happily want to add more density to it. I'll most likely lose the remaining DHT-prone hairs afterwards, but it would be better than going bald in that entire region. And what are the chances i'll suffer from miniaturization? I don't want that as an excuse to not get a HT. I'm not saying I want one now, but I might in some years.

----------


## Rizaan

> Being angry is a stage that you're currently at is understandable and a very reasonable emotional response. However it's these moments in life where people make poor decisions because they're nothing critically thinking through the situation. Everyone has a history however there are much worse things that could happen to you. Going bald is a tough pill to swallow when you're in your early 20's and it's a tough pill to swallow no matter what age you are really. Even though I would have the classic horseshoe hair in my early to mid 30's , there are days that I think about how awesome it would to not have had my HT's and to shave it all. The grass is not always greener on the other side and if you think that your hair defines you as a person, you need to reevaluate who you are and what makes you you. Because hair doesn't define a man, his actions do. 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Words of wisdom. 
> 
> If only I had the knowledge I have now. If only there _were_ or _were more_ forums such as this one when I was in my early 20's. If only I did more research and talked to more people online. If only...


 It is true that hair does not define you but it plays a major part in one's life; the way people perceive you, what they think of you subconsciously and what you think of yourself. I have no problem saying I am insecure about my hair (why wouldn't i be? I'm 20 and balding) and I feel sorry for a lot of guys i see that are either bald or balding and I know other people feel and will feel that way for me, which is something that really pains me. Not to mention, I simply will not look attractive as a bald man, i don't have the facial features to full that off. Also, where I live, almost no one shaves their head in their 20s or 30s. If I were to ever do that, I'd be the ugly, black duckling; the one that stands out, in a bad way. I don't want to ever face that. Oh god, why did this have to happen to me :'(

----------


## HTsoon

> I feel even more depressed after reading that. If that bottom photo in your avatar is your current hair then it looks really great. When did you get your HTs done? What regrets do you have and are you satisfied?
> It is so tough living like this when i'm just 20. I got my hair cut short a few days ago and had been wearing a woolen hat since; i stopped that now and noticed some of my friends staring at my low-density hair from time to time. It hurts so much, I feel like weeping everyday because of what i have to go through.
> 
>  A major point in warning young guys about HTs is that they're reluctant to not get an adolescent hairline. Well I'm not. i have an adult hairline right now, and I'll happily want to add more density to it. I'll most likely lose the remaining DHT-prone hairs afterwards, but it would be better than going bald in that entire region. And what are the chances i'll suffer from miniaturization? I don't want that as an excuse to not get a HT. I'm not saying I want one now, but I might in some years.


 Yes the bottom is my current hair, I got my first HT at 29 after I had already lost most of my hair. I have no regrets, I am completely satisfied, however keep in mind I chose to get an HT AFTER I had lost most of my hair, it's much easier to plan your hair restoration once you've lost your hair, rather than continuing to get HT's to make up for additional hair loss. The latter options leaves you unsatisfied and chasing your hair loss with surgeries, not the best option and most of the time depletes the donor without achieving an acceptable result.

Rizaan I know how you're feeling as I noticed my hair loss around the same age, the feeling of your youth being stolen, the sadness and depression, it all goes in stages, I will say that by the time I was 29 after most of my hair was gone, there was a sense of freedom, there was no more hiding it I was a bald man, this was the time I decided to get an HT, my first HT was a last ditch effort, I chose FUE because in the case that it didn't work out, I would continue buzzing my head, at that point I said to myself, "well if this doesn't work it just wasn't meant to be" I had done essentially everything I could, and was ready to accept the outcome whether it was good or bad. That is not something most young guys do, failure is not an option for most young guys, that type of thinking makes you a BAD HT candidate, why because surgery is never guaranteed, you need to really think about the possibility of the HT not working and or possibly looking worse. If the thought of a bad HT is worse than being bald, I would caution against getting an HT.

Additionally Rizaan, I think it's important you consider your future, many time's guys that are 20 want to get things done now with no regard for the future, they think that somehow they wont care what they'll look like when they're 30,40 and 50 years old. That's just not true, and you should always think of surgery as a lifelong commitment. Surgery worked out for me, but I STILL have to style my hair in a way that creates an illusion of density as OP said, I can not wear my hair very short or you will see a lack of density. If I go swimming you can see a lack of density, there are situations still that you will see weaknesses, that is something to consider, honestly Rizaan for a young man who desperately want's his hair back and density back I would recommend looking in to Hair Systems, they are non invasive and have low risk, the benefit is also immediate, HT's take a full year to see the benefit, in the mean time the waiting and patience is probably not something a 20 year old guy is going to be able to handle very well. I can tell you are very distraught and I honestly feel that a Hair System would probably be a better option for you.  

In closing, if you have any additional questions please PM me or start a thread of your own, I think we should keep this thread focused on OP and his procedure, I'm sure he doesn't mind you asking questions as he and I know how devastating dealing with hair loss can be, especially at your age, but at this point I think for the sake of his thread you should no longer ask questions here but rather on a thread of your own.

----------


## Rizaan

I don't know how to PM on this site, and i did start a new thread (not related to HT). Could you please comment there?

----------


## JustShaveIt

Week 4 post OP.

----------


## JustShaveIt

5 week post op

----------


## JustShaveIt

6 week post op

----------


## Needfixin

Have you noticed any growth yet?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Have you noticed any growth yet?


 Had the FUE done Feb 9 so it is still too soon to see any growth. I will have a better idea sometime around June/July`ish. However, I sense I may need to go for a 2nd FUE to get the desired look I want.

----------


## Needfixin

You had words of wisdom, especially to those young and not thinking about the long term effects of a HT.  Any updates on growth?

----------


## WHTC Clinic

There are multiple factors to consider when camouflaging a strip scar.  The color and size of the linear scar with the contrast from varying hair growth angles above and below the scar makes the treatment more complicated than typical FUE surgery involving normal skin tissue.  Beard hair works as an alternate donor source.  

@JustShaveIt, may you see the best of growth for June and July.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> There are multiple factors to consider when camouflaging a strip scar.  The color and size of the linear scar with the contrast from varying hair growth angles above and below the scar makes the treatment more complicated than typical FUE surgery involving normal skin tissue.  Beard hair works as an alternate donor source.  
> 
> @JustShaveIt, may you see the best of growth for June and July.


 I've already seen some results as I am now using clip 4 rather than clip 5. Ultimately I'd like to get down to clip 2 or 1 but that all depends on how the scar looks. I will cut it with clip 2 and 3 in august when I have some time off of work. 

Here are photos from 2 days ago.

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Justshaveit,

Looks really good thus far my friend. Best of luck, and keep us posted with more photos please.

----------


## JustShaveIt

Clip 3

----------


## JustShaveIt

Clip 2

----------


## JustShaveIt

The results aren't exactly what I was hoping for. Clip 3 is passable but questionable and clip 2 is too noticeable. Come December when I take my vacation for the holidays I will be planning on buzzing it down with no clip. That can give a better understanding of exactly how it looks buzzed.

----------


## Nomad

Thanks for making this thread. Had a HT way back early 2001. It wasn't too bad but I wish to shave my head as my hair is progressively getting thinner once again and I'm wondering to just cover up the scar by same way of how you did it. I'm also worried about how the recepient site would look like when you shave it off if it would look obviously unnatural as it grows. I was also wondering about just tattooing the scar site.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Thanks for making this thread. Had a HT way back early 2001. It wasn't too bad but I wish to shave my head as my hair is progressively getting thinner once again and I'm wondering to just cover up the scar by same way of how you did it. I'm also worried about how the recepient site would look like when you shave it off if it would look obviously unnatural as it grows. I was also wondering about just tattooing the scar site.


 The FUE _has_ improved the look of the scar when my hair is a bit longer and I am able to clip it down shorter than prior to FUE. However I don't believe that I don't think I'll be able to buzz my hair like the guy has in the baldtruth photo to the right. Pretty depressing. Although with that being said, I'm still going to buzz it down to see exactly what it looks like. 

I wouldn't consider tattooing my head. There isn't enough follow up photos, videos or anything from someone who had it done. It's always within a week or so of the procedure but no one has ever set up a thread with a chronological photos such as I've done in this thread.

----------


## baldiscool

JustShaveIt, while I agree the data on SMP is still coming in, I think a temporary form of it might be more ideal. Did you consider doing Tricho pigmentation first? I ask because, according to everyone I've spoken to, it is a temporary solution that will fade after 1-2 years. It may even be an option if you want to go the shaved route. If you didn't like the results, you could wait until it fades then try something more permanent like FUE. 

I have a couple of scars too and have the same concerns as you as I get older. However, my approach is the following:

1. Use make-up to hide the scar. 

This is temporary and always changeable if my hair, scar evolve over time. However, if this limits me in some way (i.e. to live an active lifestyle as the scar is noticeable with wet hair, etc)

2. Look at semi-permanent/temporary solutions like Tricho pigmentation. 

This is nice as I won't have to create more scars on my head to hide other scars. The trade off here is that it doesn't provide density on larger scar areas. If this doesn't provide the coverage I need and/or becomes too expensive manage over the long term, then..

3. Look at surgical options, such as FUE or Excision

I think you mentioned that you tried excising the scar first then FUE. Would you consider options 1 and 2 now to help? Also, which doctors did you go to to help with scar revision?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> JustShaveIt, while I agree the data on SMP is still coming in, I think a temporary form of it might be more ideal. Did you consider doing Tricho pigmentation first? I ask because, according to everyone I've spoken to, it is a temporary solution that will fade after 1-2 years. It may even be an option if you want to go the shaved route. If you didn't like the results, you could wait until it fades then try something more permanent like FUE.


 I have looked into SMP and tricho however I have yet to be convinced that either are routes I want to take at the moment. There are a few micro clinic in my area however there are no clinic that tricho clinics. Also, I don't plan on traveling anywhere to have any sort of procedure done unless it's a few hour drive.




> Would you consider options 1 and 2 now to help?


 # I am too physically active to wear any make up or concealment's. 

#2 I'm not looking for density nor am I looking for the full head of hair look while shaved. At this stage I'm just wanting to improve the scar and try to keep my hair as short as possible. 





> Also, which doctors did you go to to help with scar revision?


 I will not mention the name of the doctor because I do not like to advertise. It was the same doctor that I had a HT with approx. 10 years ago as well as the FUE. 

I will wait till my next holidays in December to shave my head and determine a course of action then. It will also give me a better idea and understanding of how my scar looks with the fue's. I may choose to do another smaller session of fue or at that point see how bad or passable the scar looks and keep it shaved. Don't know at this point.

----------


## JustShaveIt

It's that time. It's been almost a year since my FUE into the scar (544 grafts), holidays are here so it's time buzz my head. I'm not completely satisfied with the results and I think I may need another fue into scar treatment. Here are a tone of photos. Some parts of the scar doesn't appear as though there were any implanted, other parts of scars are questionable.

----------


## dmeyer8

Hello JustShaveit,

I am considering a repair of my FUT scar by FUE as well. Are you still online? I would like to get some advice from you. I had 2 procedures back in 1990/1992 (older plugs) and would like to actually remove them and use the hair in the scars. Would you be willing to advise me? Also, how did yours turn out to date?

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Hello JustShaveit,
> 
> I am considering a repair of my FUT scar by FUE as well. Are you still online? I would like to get some advice from you. I had 2 procedures back in 1990/1992 (older plugs) and would like to actually remove them and use the hair in the scars. Would you be willing to advise me? Also, how did yours turn out to date?


 Hi, I'm not online however I get notifications to my email if anyone posts to my thread.

The scar is still noticeable close up when I buzz with clip #2 which is a 1/4" size. No one says anything or questions it however I have notice people looking. I've been using this clip size for the past 4 months to build up my confidence to eventually go lower. Ultimately I'd like to buzz with no clip with the scar visible however I'm not ready mentally and psychologically to do it yet. 

I am open to speaking with you.

----------


## dmeyer8

Thank you very much. I have buzzed to skin and the scars are visible. I use SMP to blend it. I am just tired of trying to hide it and the skin back and sides looks best on me. Is there a way to post a private message so that I can give you my phone number?

----------


## dmeyer8

you can email me at dmeyer8@ford.com and we will go from there. Thanks!!

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Thank you very much. I have buzzed to skin and the scars are visible. I use SMP to blend it. I am just tired of trying to hide it and the skin back and sides looks best on me. Is there a way to post a private message so that I can give you my phone number?


 I think SMP is just a fad and doesn't do what it says it is suppose to do. There are many photos of SMP just after the procedure however you can never find any photos of how the SMP looks after 2 years. 

If you think the scar will disappear if you do FUE into it, it won't. Especially if you buzz or clip your hair short. 





> you can email me at dmeyer8@ford.com and we will go from there. Thanks!!


 I would rather chat on this tread.

----------


## dmeyer8

Just buzz it, thank you for your reply. Yes, the SMP fads over time and has to be redone every two to three years. Thats why I was looking into a more permanent solution like FUE into the scars. I realize the scar is going to be there but I was hopping to make it look as best as possible. Do you feel the FUE has helped at all? Dont want to waste time and money if it didnt help. Appreciate the help. I can also send some pics of the before and after SMP if you want. I feel the SMP really helped.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Just buzz it, thank you for your reply. Yes, the SMP fads over time and has to be redone every two to three years. Thats why I was looking into a more permanent solution like FUE into the scars. I realize the scar is going to be there but I was hopping to make it look as best as possible. Do you feel the FUE has helped at all? Dont want to waste time and money if it didnt help. Appreciate the help. I can also send some pics of the before and after SMP if you want. I feel the SMP really helped.


 The FUE has helped with the appearance of the scar when cutting it with a 1/4" size clip. You can post your photos on this thread if you'd like, or start your own if you haven't already. 

I don't think I will ever do SMP.

----------


## dmeyer8

Smp pic

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Smp picAttachment 57029


 The scar is visible even from that distance. It's difficult to tell if the scar is from ear to ear or ear to just middle (because of the distance) I'd love to see a close up of the back of your head (because never say never when it comes to getting SMP)

Back to your original question. I don't know if doing FUE into the scar will be a better choice than the SMP you're currently doing. The thing is that it's all about density when it comes to FUE. 

You have to remember that if you do FUE, the donor area will thin out and you will have tiny little "mothball" dots on your head as if someone shot a mini shotgun at your head.
So in order to replicate the SMP effect many hairs will need to be removed to get the same even density.



If you take a look at the photo above it shows the density between 20 and 40 follicular units. 

I don't necessarily it was a total waste of money to do the FUE procedure. I'm fairly satisfied with the result however I didn't have expectations that the scar would disappear all together either.  Whether I decide to do another FUE procedure or not is undetermined at this point. 

I think that if you're wanting it to do the same thing SMP does, you'll be disappointed. FUE was created so people don't have massive scars from ear to ear like I do. I don't recall if the place I went to even offered FUE at the time I had my HTs done. That was approx. 14-16 years ago. 

I've attached the following photos which I took just now. I cut my hair with a 1/4# clip yesterday.





Same pose just less light

----------


## dmeyer8

Thank you for the pictures. I actually have two scars from two separate procedures. The lower one is near my neck and the upper one is higher up and its ear to ear. The same as yours. It is the one you probably see most easily. Yes, you can still see them but I am learning to not care and enjoy life. The SMP makes it more tolerable for me and my wife and kids need me to be happy and motivated for life. I allowed early hair loss to effect me when I was young (when it shouldn't have) and I am not willing to let it continue to effect me via scars.

The reason I went the SMP route is because it is minimally invasive and I am not willing to allow anyone to touch any more donor hair. My original donor hair is the ONLY thing I still like about my hair and I will not let anyone take from it further.

If I did FUE into the scar I was considering to let them use the transplanted hair from up top since it could use repair anyway. In a sense, reverse the whole process and go with a bald scalp up top. I don't have enough confidence on how the scalp will look at this point to commit to it nor how much it will improve the scar. Therefore, SMP is the safest step for me at this point.

I will say that the SMP improved the texture of the scar as well as the color. It kind of had a micro-needling effect to smooth it out more than it was before. My wife really noticed this too.

YOUR scar actually looks pretty good. I think the SMP on top of the FUE will really make it disappear with the way you clip it. May look even better totally shaved. You could even SMP the FUE dots out. I really think your in great shape and would be excited to see how you like it.

I may just use SMP until cloning becomes available and I can fix all of this with minimal donor hair. It will probably be a while but in the mean time I will use what I can. I really believe they will get the cloning thing to market in the next 10 years. There are so many advances on the cell level. If you would have told me 40 years ago that we could face-time others on a cell phone I would have laughed (only on Dick Tracey). lol. Now it is a reality.

I have posted the close ups. I will post the before SMP pics shortly for comparison.

----------


## hairlossjedi

My question too, have you considered SMP or PRP?  Also, free grafts are not to be looked at as a negative thing, Frequently more grafts are harvested than thought, most docs give you the excess. What would you like us to do? throw away your tissue or put it where it could be of use?  Sorry, I dont get that part.

----------


## dmeyer8

Hello Hairlossjedi,

was your comment directed at me? I am currently doing SMP.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Thank you for the pictures. I actually have two scars from two separate procedures. The lower one is near my neck and the upper one is higher up and its ear to ear. The same as yours. It is the one you probably see most easily. Yes, you can still see them but I am learning to not care and enjoy life. The SMP makes it more tolerable for me and my wife and kids need me to be happy and motivated for life. I allowed early hair loss to effect me when I was young (when it shouldn't have) and I am not willing to let it continue to effect me via scars.
> 
> The reason I went the SMP route is because it is minimally invasive and I am not willing to allow anyone to touch any more donor hair. My original donor hair is the ONLY thing I still like about my hair and I will not let anyone take from it further.
> 
> If I did FUE into the scar I was considering to let them use the transplanted hair from up top since it could use repair anyway. In a sense, reverse the whole process and go with a bald scalp up top. I don't have enough confidence on how the scalp will look at this point to commit to it nor how much it will improve the scar. Therefore, SMP is the safest step for me at this point.
> 
> I will say that the SMP improved the texture of the scar as well as the color. It kind of had a micro-needling effect to smooth it out more than it was before. My wife really noticed this too.
> 
> YOUR scar actually looks pretty good. I think the SMP on top of the FUE will really make it disappear with the way you clip it. May look even better totally shaved. You could even SMP the FUE dots out. I really think your in great shape and would be excited to see how you like it.
> ...


 You scars look pretty with the SMP. 

If you FUE'd the transplanted hair on top, you'd end up having the white dots on the top of you head. 

I wouldn't hold your breath on hair cloning. I've been reading about hair cloning since 2008 when I first read "10 years away". 12 years later and it's still "10 years away". 

FUE into the scar would ultimately be your choice. Speaking to Doctors who do the procedure may be your best route. At the end of the day it only cost me $4k. Like I said, I'm fairly satisfied with the results however I didn't really know what to expect when I had it done. There really isn't any photos of FUE into scar online that I could find, so I thought I'd be the first one to put them out in case others were looking into the same thing. 

There aren't any reputable SMP clinics in my location and I don't want to travel a far distance to one either. I'm still wary about the procedure as I'm terrified of the ink turning into blue blobs.

----------


## JasperT

Hi 
Thank you for posting pics and your story. Much appreciate your transparency and courage.
I saw you mentioned being ok with a quick call. May I have you email to exchange #s? I feel really lost right now and need help.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Hi 
> Thank you for posting pics and your story. Much appreciate your transparency and courage.
> I saw you mentioned being ok with a quick call. May I have you email to exchange #s? I feel really lost right now and need help.


 Hi, we can chat on this tread if you'd like.

----------


## JasperT

I really appreciate you posting pics.
Its good to have people to talk to. It feels like such a shameful and secretive and regretful existence I have at times. 
I actually am quite hopeful about cloning, although I understand the pesisim and doubts. Technology does move faster now than 10 years ago and it seems very promising and Im hanging on to that advancement to someday put this behind me or as close to it as possible.
I feel Ive lost so much time since my HTs in emotional turmoil, depression, regret. If I spent 1/2 as much time researching before an HT as I have researching how to repair it, I could not be in this mess. Sorry for venting, I know Im not alone here.
Back to scar repair. Have you guys seen Jeremy Piven? How the hell did he get his scar so fixed? He wears his hair so crazy short and weve probably all seen his fut scar. How is that possible? Hes always under the public eye and its never an issue.
Im considering a scar revision and maybe dye into scar. 
For those of you guys with kids and wife and then shaved, how did you tell them or friends? 
Smp looks promising for the right situation but Im hoping to find a way to just wear my hair shorter someday.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> I really appreciate you posting pics.
> Its good to have people to talk to. It feels like such a shameful and secretive and regretful existence I have at times. 
> I actually am quite hopeful about cloning, although I understand the pesisim and doubts. Technology does move faster now than 10 years ago and it seems very promising and Im hanging on to that advancement to someday put this behind me or as close to it as possible.
> I feel Ive lost so much time since my HTs in emotional turmoil, depression, regret. If I spent 1/2 as much time researching before an HT as I have researching how to repair it, I could not be in this mess. Sorry for venting, I know Im not alone here.
> Back to scar repair. Have you guys seen Jeremy Piven? How the hell did he get his scar so fixed? He wears his hair so crazy short and weve probably all seen his fut scar. How is that possible? Hes always under the public eye and its never an issue.
> Im considering a scar revision and maybe dye into scar. 
> For those of you guys with kids and wife and then shaved, how did you tell them or friends? 
> Smp looks promising for the right situation but Im hoping to find a way to just wear my hair shorter someday.


 Don't waste your time waiting for hair cloning. I heard the "it's about 10 years away" 10 years ago. Don't know who this Jeremy guy is. Scar revision will decrease the size of the scar but will never completely eliminate it. Depending on how much hair you have all together and how you wear your hair is going to determine the success of the scar revision. I buzz my hair fairly shots, 1/4 inch I believe. If you look closely you can still see the scar through the hair, however no one has asked me what it is yet. It's possibly that they know its from HT, or that they don't notice it, or just don't care to ask. One day I will buzz it with no clip, however I'm not there just yet. I couldn't care less about peoples opinions when I'm in general public. It's more of the intimate close-corridors with friends and people at work that seems to be the challenge. 

I'm very skeptical of SMP. Don't want my head to turn into blue dots. There are no photos of SMP years after the procedure. It's always the day of the procedure.

----------


## JasperT

Hi.
Jeremy piven is a very famous actor whos fut scar landed on main stream tv and media. Google it. Then look at his current photos where you would never know he had it done. He wears his hair very short. I dont know how this happened but I wish I did
As for cloning & regeneration. Im not saying it will be out this year or next but its a matter of when not if. I understand your pessimism, because I was told by docs ten years ago the same thing. But theres a couple of prominent research facilities actually making progress.
Its my (and others) longer term hopes and I dont think its good to lose hope altogether.
Im not saying wait around for it foolishly.
Anyway, back to topic at hand. I commend you for doing what youve done and taking that leap towards freedom from being in limbo at least. I can imagine its incredibly hard to do.
Im in the process of research and want to know options but also just appreciate having a forum to
Not feel like the only idiot in the world that did this. 
Trying to stay as optimistic as possible about life in general. You guys know its hard at times.

----------


## DAVE52

IMO Piven is wearing a rug

----------


## Atlas20

Just shave it, thanks for sharing.  Can you give information on FUE scarring ?? I am considering 150-200 FUE into my FUT scar, but I'm worried about the resulting FUE scars and if they would make my situation worse.  Right now I shave my head with a number 2 guard, however the area around my FUT scar I leave at a 4 guard.  I'm hoping 200 FUE into my scar can let me shave to a number two all around without the strip being noticeable, or FUE dots..

----------


## Mouse

Thanks justshaveit ,

Please share your progress related to scar , 

As I am also in same boat , i have 2mm wide and almost 20 cm long scar , i am planning to get it fixed with Fue

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Just shave it, thanks for sharing.  Can you give information on FUE scarring ?? I am considering 150-200 FUE into my FUT scar, but I'm worried about the resulting FUE scars and if they would make my situation worse.  Right now I shave my head with a number 2 guard, however the area around my FUT scar I leave at a 4 guard.  I'm hoping 200 FUE into my scar can let me shave to a number two all around without the strip being noticeable, or FUE dots..


 The FUE dots are noticeable if you look closely if you buzz your head and keep in my that the scar will always be there. If you're worried about FUE dots all over your head, there are places that do body to head FUE transplants. The clinic I went to does not do body to head so I probably will not go back to them again if I choose to do another FUE to scar (which I may consider again)

My suggestion would be to have the scar trichophytic closure to decrease the size of the scar. Scars will be noticeable if you buzz with no clip like I did last year.

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Thanks justshaveit ,
> 
> Please share your progress related to scar , 
> 
> As I am also in same boat , i have 2mm wide and almost 20 cm long scar , i am planning to get it fixed with Fue


 
Photos would be great to get a better understanding of what it looks like. My scar is approx. 30cm long and 2mm wide.

I don't know if there is anything else to say about the progress. I kept my head shaven for a few months last year. My overall experience with buzzing my hair with no clip was fairly positive. I'm okay with being in public, at the gym, in the sauna or hot tub at the local rec center. Being in close gatherings with friends is my next hurdle which I plan on tackling this year. It hasn't been too hard at work as my job is fairly independent so I don't have a lot of co-workers.  Only 2 times was I asked about the scar at work, I gave them a bullshit explanation of car accident and they seemed to buy it. Once I was out with family at a dinner and someone commented that they could see the scar however that family member knows I had the HT.

I have since grown out my hair for the winter time and plan on buzzing it short again come April or May.

----------


## edwin78

Hi everyone! I have an old scar on my head and I want to try to cover it by FUE hair transplant. I was wondering if this kind of surgery can be covered by medical insurance. Does anyone from here used an medical insurance? Also if this is painful. I saw the case of a fire victim on the cover of the last publication of the international society of hair restoration https://ishrs.org/wp-content/uploads...01/F1-2019.pdf

I was amazed how the doctors succeeded to restore the hair of a girl on burn scars and skin grafts



Any advice is very appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## Olic

Hi, did you contact this doctor? His work looks good. I have a scar close to my ear, my beard doesn't grow there anymore, but it doesn't really bother me as I got used to it. Didn't think about "filling" it till now , but as I am thinking of an HT, maybe I could fix this too.

----------

